
Make Your Ruby/Rails App Fast: Memory Profiling Using ruby-prof and KCachegrind - gleb
http://blog.pluron.com/2008/02/memory-profilin.html
======
mpc
Stop relying on a server-side framework to do everything. Leverage the client!

------
apathy
sweet, some Ruby programmer must have stumbled across XDebug :-)

one of the only truly beautiful things ever to come out of PHP

